# Old Gheenoe Project maybe???



## Snookdaddy01 (Jan 23, 2010)

Another pic


----------



## Snookdaddy01 (Jan 23, 2010)

Yet another pic...still trying to get them aqll on one post..sorry about all the seperate pics


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Oooh, a lowsider. Nice! Of course it's worth it!


----------



## Snookdaddy01 (Jan 23, 2010)

Like i said im open to all suggestions.Ive had this boat for 25 of its 36 years and want to bring her back to life.
Its funny as ugly as she is I still catch more fish from her than my Lowe bass boat or the 20' Lake and bay flats boat...lol.


----------



## Dave_Sage (Apr 7, 2009)

Definitely do a renovation.

I just renovated this boat, which was a 70's boat as well. 

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1262565903

Good luck


----------



## Snookdaddy01 (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks Dave....if mine looks half that good I'll be tickled to death. Great job man!!!


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

they're well worth bringin back to life. this one was a 74 my grandpa bought brand new we redid. love it!!!!

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1215447756/4


----------



## Snookdaddy01 (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks OS and great job...that thing looks sweet.
Well i was gonna start the Ghee project today so i would have some pics to post but went fishing instead. 8 and a 5. Maybe start tommorrow...lol.


----------



## Snookdaddy01 (Jan 23, 2010)

BTW...released right at my dock.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> they're well worth bringin back to life.



I agreed. Here my 1977 15-4 Lowsider. 
PS go with the 15HP

http://www.customgheenoe.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2531&highlight=rebirth


----------



## Snookdaddy01 (Jan 23, 2010)

Actually got my eye on a 15 merc about 2 yrs old.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

> Thanks OS and great job...that thing looks sweet.
> Well i was gonna start the Ghee project today so i would have some pics to post but went fishing instead. 8 and a 5. Maybe start tommorrow...lol.


GOOD LORD!! 
I wish I could just casually go out and catch fish like that! I don't blame you for putting off projects with that kind of fishing in your backyard. Good job on an excellent catch and release.


----------



## Snookdaddy01 (Jan 23, 2010)

LOL....Yeap im right on the river and i keep that lowe boat in the water so from november to april its really easy to get distracted until the spawn is over.
Oh and FSU.....u did notice the shirt in that pic didnt u?


----------



## Snookdaddy01 (Jan 23, 2010)

Opps scatch the shirt thing...saw ur other post.


----------

